# 7th SFG(A) promo vid



## Ravage (Jan 28, 2012)

Something for you 7th Groupers :)


----------



## Brill (Jan 28, 2012)

Those soldiers cannot be from 7th.  There was not even one scene with so much as a single beer can.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jan 28, 2012)

lindy said:


> Those soldiers cannot be from 7th.  There was not even one scene with so much as a single beer can.



Same words I say every time I see a Marine Corps recruiting commercial, cept it's more like "those aren't Marines, not even one scene with a beer, bottle of whiskey, bottle of vodka, bottle of ever clear...."


----------



## goon175 (Jan 28, 2012)

Cool video!


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 28, 2012)

I am oretty sure I am in it.


----------



## Loki (Jan 28, 2012)

A close friend of mine and drinking buddy was the Team Sergeant at 746 he's retired now. I will drop him this he will love it.  Very cool vid!


----------



## Brill (Jan 28, 2012)

cback0220 said:


> I am oretty sure I am in it.


 
No, they edited out the part where you were humping Lara Logan's leg.


----------



## F.CASTLE (Jan 29, 2012)

lindy said:


> No, they edited out the part where you were humping Lara Logan's leg.


Im jealous Cback, Lara Logan is one f***able South African!


----------

